# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  سوف يأتـــيك  اليــقــين

## majdyhamdy

*سوف يأتيكَ اليقين*
*ــــــــ*

*قلتُ لهَا*
*العين أصدقُ شاهدٍ*
*ولقد رأيتكِ تجلسين*
*تتبسمين و تهمسين*
*تتمايلين أمامه*
*كالغصن كنت تنحنين

**قلتُ لها*
*إني رأيتك تقْبَليْن*
*منه الهدايا والعطايا*
*وكما معي تتلونين*
*من الخجل*
*كنت له تتلونين*
*وتلْعقين له شفاهكِ*
*باللُعاب*
*وتمسحين من العرق*
*له الجبين*
*مثلما كنت أمامي*
*حين أجلس تفعلين

**قلتُ لها*
*ستلعقين جراحكِِ*
*وتلعقين و تلعقين*
*ليس سوى نار الجراح*
*ستحملين و تذهبين

******
*قلتُ لها*
*إني سأخبره بأنكِ*
*تصنعين له كمين*
*تنصبين لهُ الشباك*
*مثلُ العناكب بالفراشة*
*دائماً تتلذذين*
*مثل الثعالب والذئاب*
*تمكرين و تغدرين*
*مثل الأفاعي ناعمة*
*مثل الأفاعي تلدغين*
*سوف أقول له بأنك*
*كالوحوش الضارية*
*دائماً تتربصين

**قلتُ لها*
*سوف أقول له بأنكِ*
*بالخيانة تسعدين*
*أنتِ إلى جرم الخيانة*
*دائماً تخططّين*
*سوف أقول له تأكد*
*أُنظر بعينك تستبـين*
*ليس في قولي تلاعب*
*إنني شخصٌ أمين*
*إنني قد كنت مثلك*
*كاد يقتلني الظنيين*
*إن نارَ الشك تخمد*
*حين يأتيك اليقين*

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية 

وتسلم الايادي

----------


## majdyhamdy

*مشرفتنا العزيزه*
*ام محمد*
*تسلمي على التواجد العطر*

----------


## نور الولاية

سلمتم أناملكم التي نثرت عبير الكلمات 
وجميل المعاني والعبارات رائع كل ما 
أفاض به يراعكم القيم من جمال الأحرف 
ومن رقة الأسطر 

ودمتم بكل محبة ووفاء

----------


## majdyhamdy

*مشرفتنا العزيزة*
*ألم الفراق*

*كل الود والتقدير على الحضور المتميز*

----------

